# Who's B14 has the lowest mileage???



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

So we all know who's in the 100k+ Who has the least amount of miles (engine swaps not included)


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> So we all know who's in the 100k+ Who has the least amount of miles (engine swaps not included)


48,567 miles on my 98 GXE :woowoo:


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> 48,567 miles on my 98 GXE :woowoo:


 :wtf: don't you ever drive that thing?  I got my '98 SE-R with 28k miles 3 years ago. Now it's got 84k.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nova73guy said:


> :wtf: don't you ever drive that thing?  I got my '98 SE-R with 28k miles 3 years ago. Now it's got 84k.


i got my car with 58,000 miles and now almost 4 years later it has 189,000 miles


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I got my 98 200SX a little over 2 1/2 years ago, I bought it with 36K and it now has 64K, not bad at all


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> 48,567 miles on my 98 GXE :woowoo:


I don't think anyone is going to beat that. I'm sure not at almost 90k.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I have 58k, but I putz around in my girls Peon to keep the miles off the Sentra. I walk four blocks to work and just drive the Sentra when I want to play around. We have some beautiful mountain passes up around the Adirondacks. I can't wait for turbo power, but I am starting with handling, then brakes and then finally the turbo. I want a reasonable 200hp at the wheels. Make the mountain passes a little more fun!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sfhellwig said:


> I don't think anyone is going to beat that. I'm sure not at almost 90k.


Well i bought it a few weeks ago off an old retired couple...had about 47,500 miles on it... and i bought it for $4300.. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i used to put about 5000miles on my car a week..pretty much go newere..lol the crashed stopped everything for now


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> i used to put about 5000miles on my car a week..pretty much go newere..lol the crashed stopped everything for now


Are you sure it is 5000 miles a week. If you drive average of 50 miles/hour. you need to be on the road 15 hours a day!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> 48,567 miles on my 98 GXE :woowoo:


wow! we had that much mileage on the car in 2 years it now has over 110k


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

haha i got all you guys beat ... my odometer froze at 43k


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bought mine at 74 thousand.. now it at 127 thousand plus over 2 years span


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

ive got a 97 gxe with 37214 on it al original miles no swap


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

lshadoff said:


>


Just wondering... I thought that all SE-R's had a white speedo? I know the gxe only goes to 120.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

bluebirdb14 said:


> ive got a 97 gxe with 37214 on it al original miles no swap



So far I think you've got it..


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

have 73,000 on my 96 200sx se-r turbo


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

the reason my miles are so low is b/c the day after i got the car it went into my garage due to the transmission was auto and ive been tryin to get a manual swap for it so untill i get it its gonna sit patiently waiting


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Just wondering... I thought that all SE-R's had a white speedo? I know the gxe only goes to 120.


all 98 200sx and 99 sentras have the white guages se-r or not


----------



## SpeedRacer (Aug 9, 2004)

*under 3,500 miles on mine*

I just bought a 99 limited Sentra with under 3K miles earlier this month. I now have about 3400 miles. It belonged to an old lady who just drove it to the grocery store about once a week. She stopped driving about six months ago. I put in a new battery and oil change and it drives just like a new car.

I paid 5K for it and it is perfect except for a dent in the front fender. I like it alot.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I just hit 79k miles. Had 56k on it when I bought it over two years ago. 

I used to have a 94 B13 with 48k miles on it.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

SpeedRacer said:


> I just bought a 99 limited Sentra with under 3K miles earlier this month. I now have about 3400 miles. It belonged to an old lady who just drove it to the grocery store about once a week. She stopped driving about six months ago. I put in a new battery and oil change and it drives just like a new car.
> 
> I paid 5K for it and it is perfect except for a dent in the front fender. I like it alot.


:jawdrop: wish I could find a steal like that!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

95 200sx se-r for $2400. i bought it in perfect condition. nothing was nor is wrong with it to this day. bought in march and the car has been amazing to me with only 115k miles on it.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Currently 70,xxx but it had only 47,xxx when I bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

znamya said:


> Are you sure it is 5000 miles a week. If you drive average of 50 miles/hour. you need to be on the road 15 hours a day!!


yea i average about that..once i get home i shower up n head out


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

44,000 on my 99
48,000 on my 97 when it was totaled.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

SpeedRacer said:


> I just bought a 99 limited Sentra with under 3K miles earlier this month. I now have about 3400 miles. It belonged to an old lady who just drove it to the grocery store about once a week. She stopped driving about six months ago. I put in a new battery and oil change and it drives just like a new car.
> 
> I paid 5K for it and it is perfect except for a dent in the front fender. I like it alot.



Could you back that one up with a picture???? That's just amazing, 5 year old car... That makes about 680 miles a year.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i know this doesn't really count, but my sister had an '87 cavelier with about 30k on it. thats 2k a year. she bought it off a dead guy, i dont think he drove it much haha.

my dad's car: 94k
my girlfriends car: 115k
my moms van: 134k(and its falling apart, stupid dodge)
my car: 186k
my bos car: 212k


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

My 99 SE-L has about 46K miles on it now.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

44,500 now, 35,000 when I bought it 2002
and its a 99


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> all 98 200sx and 99 sentras have the white guages se-r or not


Not exactly right I have a 99 gxe with black face gauges. I wish they were white faced


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Mine's at 51K, bought it at 27K in Feb. '02, and it's
starting to have problems, (power steering and clutch).
I must have a leak somewhere on the pwr. steering,
but the clutch is definately going. Great car for the
money, though, otherwise.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

57,000KMS => 35,425miles it includes 3/1,500miles round trips from Mexico City to USA (last one a few weeks ago :thumbup: )

97 Sentra GSX MDM (kindda GXE)


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

SpeedRacer said:


> I just bought a 99 limited Sentra with under 3K miles earlier this month. I now have about 3400 miles. It belonged to an old lady who just drove it to the grocery store about once a week. She stopped driving about six months ago. I put in a new battery and oil change and it drives just like a new car.
> 
> I paid 5K for it and it is perfect except for a dent in the front fender. I like it alot.


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I just bought a 98' 200SX with 47,500 miles for 700 dollars 2 months ago or so.

Havent put any miles on it cuz it needed a new transmission.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

bought mine at 56000, 3 years later, I just rolled over 109,000


----------



## NismoSE (Oct 5, 2004)

64,000 miles here, had 58,000 when I bought it three months ago


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I have 68k. My guages are titanium stock :thumbup:


----------



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

Well I sure won't beat anyone. I have a 96 200sx se-r with 195,000, bought it in 2001 with 90,000.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

98 200SX SE, purchased with 61,000 miles on it 4 months ago.. now has 65,405 miles on it.

My mileage is off.. 11 gallon tank - 330 miles.. half and half highway and stop-n-go


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

95 200sx SE-R got it a year ago with 70k now its @ 98k.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

my car was at 68000 when i bought it. now it's at 76830.


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

LOL

i have a 98 200sx SER, and it has..............38,500 miles on it, and ive had it since day 1. as you can tell i dont drive alot cause i work too much. in the last 3 years, i have put on just at 12,000 miles, thats 4000 per year, most people do that in a month or 2. :loser: 

should serve me good as im just now getting ready to make it a project car. so turbo here i come!


----------

